# Common Frog Pet Advice



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Basically my daughter has grown on a couple of tadpoles (this years), into Frogs, one is fairly big now and looks like it has eaten one of the smaller ones, so only two left, I have them in an aquarium feeding mealies and small crix, every other day, I use pebbles and spaghnam moss for land and a plastic tub with rocks to get out for water.

I have deceided I will either move them up to a bigger aquarium 30inch (which I have spare) or move them back into the wild (not sure whats best). It was a little project for her, but obviously now they are bigger I want the best for them, if I keep them is there diet okay, increasing the size of the crix as they get bigger?, also should I dust the crix/mealies? Also should they have more water than land?


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Do you know what the frog is called. I probably wouldn't move it back into the wild but if you did, you would have to make sure that it is native to that exact area or it will not live. I think your setup looks pretty good but I would have to know or see what type of frog it is to decide for sure about the viv. Pics of the frog would really help!

Tort


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi, tort

It is just called a common frog in the UK, will get some pics, need to charge the batteries first.

We got the tadpoles from my grandads pond, so that is where I would take them back to.

Sy


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

Common frogs do not feed at all throughout the breeding season, but when they are active they will feed on any moving invertebrates of a suitable size, such as insects, snails, slugs and worms, which they catch with their long, sticky tongues. Adult frogs feed entirely on land, whereas younger frogs will also feed in the water. Tadpoles are herbivorous and feed on algae but become carnivores when they mature into adult frogs.


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Yeah, you should probably listed to someone from the UK on this one consider I don't live there or know anything about them. Now that you got my curiosity up I would really like to see pics of the frog now. 

Tort


----------

